# yardbug want in reverse after cable broking



## Yardmanbug (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi dear folks i have a mtd yardman yard bug i have had cable break from reverse, i have replaced it with bicycle cable, now going forward but if i move lever to reverse and step pedal it won't back up what could be the problem to be ? please help me.


----------



## Yardmanbug (Mar 30, 2020)

MODEL 328


----------



## Yardmanbug (Mar 30, 2020)

8.5 hp


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've never seen one of these! Is the cable supposed to run the transmission through forward/neutral/reverse? Maybe the cable portion of the bicycle unit is too short compared to the length of the sheath, limiting the amount of travel gear shift lever on the transmission can move.


----------



## Yardmanbug (Mar 30, 2020)

Hello, no it is not long enough the lever can move freely there is also on that lever another cable this is the forward so the lever makes one longer and the other shorter and there is another spring contact at the bottom but do not know why it serves, I have opened the transmission and normally everything worked fine, the pin slid nicely to the left and right


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Can you see where the cables attach and manually, with your hand, move the gear selector into forward and into reverse so that it works as it should? If the tractor will not, then it may have nothing to do with the cable at all.
Did the tractor work fine before you changed the cable? Did the original cable break because it would not go into reverse?
Do you have the "Operators Manual"? Some trouble shooting ideas are in there as follows.
To shift gears you need to step on the brake pedal to allow the transmission shift lever to move into reverse. If it doesn't go, make sure there are not obstructions that are preventing the lever from moving. There could be an accumulation of grass or debris preventing full travel of the lever.
If that doesn't help, release the brake pedal slightly to line up the shifting collar in the transmission, then try and move the lever.
There is a manual in our manuals section here on the forum if you need one.

https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/yardman-cadet-yardbug-328.425/

Stay safe and protect yourself and your family in these difficult times.


----------



## Yardmanbug (Mar 30, 2020)

Thank you for the info, everything is working on the cable anyway, go order me an original because if not get it arranged, I will hear from me people thx


----------



## tony n (Apr 24, 2020)

having same problem replaced both cables moves forward gos in neutral lever gos in reverse but tractor wont move in reverse


----------



## tony n (Apr 24, 2020)

Yardmanbug said:


> Thank you for the info, everything is working on the cable anyway, go order me an original because if not get it arranged, I will hear from me people thx



did you get it fixed


----------



## tony n (Apr 24, 2020)

i am having same problem


----------

